# Searching: Monopod for birding & fast-click-removable strap for camera



## xps (Mar 13, 2016)

As I am very happy with my 600mm II 4.0 lens (thanks for your help at decision making), I ask for some advice again:
My new tripod (gitzo 5542&wimberley 200 (bought as an set)) is phantastic for stationary birding. But most times it takes to long to attach everything and I shoot handheld. As I´m a little bit of age, I am thinking of buying an monopod as an help for mobile birding. I was told to buy an quick-release monopod to adjust height by pressing one knob and an light gimbal head. 
My question: _Which one do YOU use with 7DII and 1.xIII&600mm L IS II?_ How difficult is it to mount the Lens on the gimbal, if you have to held the monopod too?

Thanks a lot


----------



## pwp (Mar 13, 2016)

For fast height adjustment I use a solid Manfrotto, 3 section with lever locks. Twist locks are slower and there is less certainty that you have a full, correct lock. What ever you do don't get a pistol grip monopod. They're rubbish that most serious photographers will scoff at.

Hero of quickly removable straps? Peak Design. https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/ I have five.

-pw


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 13, 2016)

+1 on Peak Design.

I prefer knob AS compatible QR clamps. Others might like a lever clamp better. I have a Lensmaster gimble head and a Sirui monopod. Not "top of the line" but more than adequate for my needs. My heaviest setup would be a 300 f/2.8 ii with a 2x TC on the 5diii and if I contemplate using this, I'd leave the monopod set up with the gimble and clamp and camera with the TC and lens handheld. Then, when needed, I just put the plate on the lens foot into the clamp and go. I am sure you can do this with your Wimberly.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mono Pod? Sirui P424. It is a 4 series Carbon fiber mono pod with very good quality Carbon tubing, excellent leg locks and is more than sturdy enough for any practical needs like hacking down brush, stopping me falling over etc etc - oh yes it is slight overkill for my Canon 800 F5.6 L IS but it doesn't cost silly money. Mine still looks like new after 4+ years.
Like you I like Gitzo stuff (I have 4 of their tripods and one mono pod) but Gitzo have nothing in this size. The 5 series mono pods are just too big and unnecessary for current Canon lenses and the 3 series has too many leg sections so it fexes a bit more than I like. The Sirui P424 slots nicely in the middle and is much cheaper.
There is a catch (there always is!) the Sirui P424 can be hard to find - but it is WELL worth the effort!
See here: http://www.sirui.eu/en/products/einbeinstative/p-serie/
They rate it for 15 Kilos - mine has supported 3/4 times that without even checking that the leg locks were tight - it has saved me falling a few times!

Another one to look at is the Feisol range. A friend of mine has one of these and it's pretty good - certainly more than up to supporting his Canon 600 F4 L IS Mk1 (quite a bit heavier than yours).
http://www.globaltechcommerce.co.uk/feisoluk/7-cm-1471-monopod.html

For big lenses like my 800mm I prefer a fixed Arca type QR clamp on the top of the mono pod. If you really want a head on the mono pod then this is the only one that I have used that I would recommend:
http://www.photospecialist.co.uk/really-right-stuff-mh-01-hi-capacity?dfw_tracker=2487-2701&gclid=CPC91LHavssCFRG6GwodHd8Jzw

It is a bit heavy but there is nothing to stop you using your Wimberley on a mono pod, I have used my Wimberley 2 this way and it is quite good but remember to lock the panning knob or you will need another hand!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2016)

A monopod is a great idea. I use my tripod only for winter birding, where I'm stationary for long periods near eagles' nesting or fishing spots, or waiting for a snowy owl to take flight. The rest of the year, I use a monopod. 

I'm going to respectfully disagree with some of the advice you've been given about selecting a monopod, specifically because of the 600mm lens. 

Get a high-end monopod with twist locks. The 'automatic' monopods are generally poor, the only decent one is the Manfrotto 334B, and its rating is 8 kg – technically sufficient, but too close for my comfort and probably for long term robustness. I disagree with PW that flip locks are faster, the time required isn't significantly different (I've had both flip and twist tripod and monopod), but I find the twists easier. The twist locks need only 1/4-turn, and when extending the whole set of locks can be loosened with one hand. I prefer twist locks for several reasons besides ease of setup. Flips are binary - open or locked - whereas twists can be loosened just slightly, to allow a heavy load like the 600 to slow lower to the needed height with no effort or support other than balance. To raise a load, it's easy to support the monopod with the hand used to unlock the section, because your hand is already wrapped around the monopod; that's a lot harder to do with a flip lock. Those issues aren't really problematic with a light load (I'd consider a gripped body + 100-400 'light' in this context. Also, twist lock legs can be easily disassembled without tools for cleaning, that's not true for flip locks. Finally, a twist lock will never pinch your finger. 

On to the head. Sounds like you're planning to use your Wimberley II on the monopod – that can work, but it's overkill. A gimbal allows 3-axis rotation, and practically you only need one axis. For yaw (rotation), the monopod foot moves on the ground, and for roll you have the tripod collar (as on a gimbal). Pitch is easily handled by a tilt head, which is the norm for a monopod. I had a Manfrotto 234 (with a Wimberley C-12 Arca-type clamp), but that's not robust enough for the 600 II so I switched to the RRS MH-02 Pro tilt head, which is excellent. A gimbal is bulky, and gets in the way when carrying the rig on your shoulder, which is generally the easiest way to carry a big lens on a monopod when walking/hiking. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## jhwsfla (Mar 14, 2016)

I have the 500 II and use a Sirui P-204S with the Sirui Head L-10 works great and easier to lug than the tripod .


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 14, 2016)

I use a Manfrotto 681B with a Kirk MPA-2 tilt head. I wouldn't call this set up light by any means, but it works fine for wildlife and sports.


----------



## pwp (Mar 14, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I disagree with PW that flip locks are faster, the time required isn't significantly different (I've had both flip and twist tripod and monopod), but I find the twists easier. The twist locks need only 1/4-turn, and when extending the whole set of locks can be loosened with one hand........


Yet again it comes back to personal preferences Neuro. I have shot a lot of sports over decades where monopod height needs constant adjustment, especially with swimming and track & field shooting with big whites. I have a premium carbon twist lock monopod and a couple of beat up flip-lock Manfrotto 134B's with Sirui L10 monopod heads. The deciding factor for me is not entirely speed as really there is very little in it between the two. I'm looking for certainty that I rarely need to check on. The flip-lock Manfrotto delivers certainty for me. With the twist lock monopod I have had unexpected sinking often enough to be concerned. As you point out, with a flip-lock there is no gray area, you're either loose or locked. Not only this, there is a visual confirm available with the flip-lock, unlike the twist-lock which always looks the same. Another reason for leaving the twist-lock at home is that during fast-paced action projects, in the excitement of the moment I over-tightened the twist lock, slowing me down for the next height change. Maybe that's lack of discipline but in the heat of the moment it the over-tightening did happen. Another point to flip-lock. 


neuroanatomist said:


> Also, twist lock legs can be easily disassembled without tools for cleaning, that's not true for flip locks. Finally, a twist lock will never pinch your finger.


Hmmm, in my entire long career I've never had the need to disassemble a monopod or tripod for cleaning. Maybe I should! It's never occurred to me. Must be lazy. Despite looking beat-up everything still works as smoothly and positively as new. Also never pinched a finger using flip-locks. Not sure how this would happen. Where I have had pinched fingers is from slumping ball heads. Ouch. BTW OP, under no circumstances consider a ball head on your monopod, it's an accident waiting to happen. There's a good reason for the existence of dedicated monopod heads. I have been seriously happy with Sirui http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892554-REG/Sirui_bsrl10_L_Series_Monopod_Tilt.html so much so that I replaced the ball heads on two tripods with Sirui KX40 heads http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822265-REG/Sirui_BSRK40_K_40x_Ball_Head.html. Sirui used to manufacture for Kirk, but have since gone independent. They learned their lessons from the Kirk experience and "_perhaps_" some design pointers... : They also do a gimbal head http://www.sirui.eu/en/products/tripod-heads/

-pw


----------



## wldbil (Mar 14, 2016)

I use a monopod for when I go to the F-1 races and for birding.
I second using twist locks, I’ve found that once flip locks start to go I can’t trust them. Had that with a monfrotto 55C tripod and hated them. When it was subzero out one of the flip locks would always fail. PWP it appeared to be in the lock position but would just fail.

Too each their own desire. 

I still have a monfrotto 3246 that I use with a Monfrotto 503 HD video head. It has wing nuts for leg locking. Never had a problem with it.

I use the Jobu MCF -284 with twist locks, 4 sections, only 420g, sturdy, 8x carbon fiber construction and conservative maximum load of 5 kg.
Included is a handy carrying and protection bag and belt pouch for extra support. A great and unique solutions that allows the user to rest the monopod in the belt pouch giving the user extra support in super tight situations.

This works great with my Canon 7Dii and 100-400 f/4.5 – 5.6 L US II USMII and Extender EF 1.4x iii. Weight 910g, 1640g & 225g. For total weight of 2,775 grams or 6.12 lbs.

2100 g for the Canon EF 400 f/4 DO IS USM + my camera & extender total weight would be 3,225g 7.11 lbs.

3190g for the Canon EF 500 f/4L IS II USM + the 7DII & extender total weight would be 4,325g 9.53 lbs.

3920g for the Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II USM+ my camera would be 4830g or 10.65 lb. If you want to use an extender it would be 5055g or 11.1 lbs. I think that would be the limit for the Jobu.

The Jobu does have a gimbal head but I have never used it.

For a head I have a compact Ball Head the Monfrotto 496 RC2 with RC2 quick release. Load Capacity: 13.23 lbs.

I use this head with my Gitzo GT 1542. I have used it with the monopod but prefer the monopod without a head. Once I put my lens on the monopod it stays on for the day. If I do take it off then I’m using smaller lens’s and don’t use the monopod.

The only two lenses I use the Monopod for are the Canon 135 & the 100 – 400. When they come forth with a Canon 600mm Do lens then I would like to get that to use as well.

I saw that someone on CR mentioned using a parade pole holder for monopods. I use that and find that I can use the monopod and get clean pictures with this setup, walking the 4 km to Senna corner for the F-1 race in Montreal from the subway taking pictures as I go. I also use it for walking in the mountains around Mable Lake, BC or Banff, AB.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2016)

pwp said:


> Hmmm, in my entire long career I've never had the need to disassemble a monopod or tripod for cleaning. Maybe I should! It's never occurred to me.



Might be where you shoot. When shooting birds (as the OP is looking to do), I'm often in marshes putting the tripod or monopod in muddy water or on the beach with sand and salt-water spray. Things get gunked up to the point where cleaning is often needed at the end of the day, and with the RRS legs it's easy to just loosen the twist locks all the way, pull the leg(s) apart, rinse, let dry and reassemble. I made the mistake of setting up my Manfrotto CF tripod in a muddy river once. Step one of cleaning it was a trip to Home Depot for a Torx T25 driver...


----------



## martti (Mar 14, 2016)

Lithium grease, they say. I bought a kilo of it for 8 euros when my Gitzo needed a sand change.


----------

